# Help ID



## Geek_it (Sep 2, 2021)

I got this as a seedling with a tag vuyl ‘Fall in love’


When i look in the web, most of it is white or pinkish….


However mines flower is more dull red/maroonish


Didni have an incorrectly tag baby?


----------



## tomp (Sep 2, 2021)

Oncostele Catatante (Oncidium Spacetante x Oncostele Wildcat) is my guess. A very complex hybrid. Try looking at Orchid roots Aka Blue Nanta. Here is that page from their site.


----------

